# Engine Remapping South Wales



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thinking of a tinkering

Anyone recommend a decent place in the Llantrisant/Cardiff/Bridgend area.

:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Not as close as you'd like but JBS/Custom Code in chesterfield are WELL worth the trip over!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know gwent VW in newport have just started doing remaps. .


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> I know gwent VW in newport have just started doing remaps. .


That's interesting. Might have to give them a ring. Ta


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

R32rob said:


> Not as close as you'd like but JBS/Custom Code in chesterfield are WELL worth the trip over!


bit far for me. Thanks tho.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I also highly rate superchips Bluefin system. Its what I currently have on my mk2 leon cupra. Great prices and you can do it all yourself, plus they include a supplementary warranty too.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

R32rob said:


> I also highly rate superchips Bluefin system. Its what I currently have on my mk2 leon cupra. Great prices and you can do it all yourself, plus they include a supplementary warranty too.


What difference have you noticed power wise and fuel economy?:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

No difference in fuel economy (I still got 35.5mpg on the way to work this morning on the motorway) but a massive hike in power! Currently sat at a smidge under 320bhp and 314lb/ft!!

The above gains are in conjunction with a full 3" Turbo back exhaust and panel filter and nothing else and is the stage 2 map.

http://www.mybluefin.co.uk/


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank mate. Will have a look at the site later. cheers


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought there was somewhere in pontyclun that does VAGcom, remaps, etc on the Coedcae Lane ind est.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Thank mate. Will have a look at the site later. cheers


No probs! :thumb:

Keep us posted with how you get on!


----------



## GotBoost (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have recently opened GotBoost Performance Tuning, Based next to Llandow race circuit and offering all forms of EFI recalibration. Dastek 2wd 600+bhp rolling road.

[email protected]


----------



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you tried longlife? I think the cardiff one offers mapping


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Thinking of a tinkering
> 
> Anyone recommend a decent place in the Llantrisant/Cardiff/Bridgend area.
> 
> :thumb:


Revo,Custom Code or his own now
http://www.badger-5.com/
Unit 2b, Queen Annes Gate, Oldends Lane, Stonehouse, Glos

Well worth The Trip:thumb:


----------



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

Indigo-GT in merthyr Tydfil Does mapping, may be worth an ask


----------

